# idk how to read the clutch spring chart



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

ok the spring in my primary pully the one wit out the clutches is white...maybe almond its pillin off so hard to tell where at on the chart is this at...like how good it is....its being ran wit a pink secondary....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

No one makes a Pink Secondary. EPI does make a Pink Primary. That's the clutch that's on the crankshaft. The other clutch, which is called the secondary or driven clutch might have an almond spring in it. It should be all one color. If it has a dot or one spot of paint, it may be a stock spring. Can you get a photo of it?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Agreed. Get us a pic bud.... By the way, if it was an almond in the primary, it'd would be easily distinguished by a VERY noticable amount of stall... IF you are not sure if it has stall or not then I'm just going to go ahead and say that its not an almond lol because you would definitely know what I'm describing if it was there. It very well may be a stocker. The spring chart starts with the weakest spring and works its way down to the stiffest....this goes for the primary and secondary. The stiffer the primary the more stall it will produce. Secondary is similar....stiffer springs are used for bigger tires to reduce belt slip.


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

i got em backwards


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

its a white primary an a pink secondary


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Agreed. Get us a pic bud.... By the way, if it was an almond in the primary, it'd would be easily distinguished by a VERY noticable amount of stall... IF you are not sure if it has stall or not then I'm just going to go ahead and say that its not an almond lol because you would definitely know what I'm describing if it was there. It very well may be a stocker. The spring chart starts with the weakest spring and works its way down to the stiffest....this goes for the primary and secondary. The stiffer the primary the more stall it will produce. Secondary is similar....stiffer springs are used for bigger tires to reduce belt slip.


Unless he has a freaky brute like yours with very little stall. Weirdo!!!! Lol!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 said:


> its a white primary an a pink secondary


Still...no such thing as a pink secondary and a white EPI primary would have so much stall, you couldn't hardly use it on a trail.

Do they look anything like these? These are my stock springs out of mine.

The one with the pink spot is the primary.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

LM83 said:


> Unless he has a freaky brute like yours with very little stall. Weirdo!!!! Lol!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Shhhhhh.......dont tell my secret lol.


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

The primary is pink the one on the pully cloests to the front diff....the one on the back side is white


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 said:


> The primary is pink the one on the pully cloests to the front diff....the one on the back side is white


As you can see by the spring chart, there is no aftermarket white secondarys but there is an Almond, so that's probably what it is. Good combo for what you have in your signature for the 05.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah the almond looks white. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdwsjw (Oct 19, 2014)

*newby needing help in the clutch springs*

im new to this forum so bare with me. I have a 07 brute 750 running 12" wheels and 28 x10 front and 28x12 silverbacks in rear. I have a hmf pipe and about to do matching jets 2 inch lift and have a epi clutch kit installed but want more power I feel I have too much stall. I bough the bike like this. the epi box has a pink spring and 2 rusted ones one with a pink dot on it and the stock weights look like. I double all time too and like in va love mud too any advice on which spring colors to use? I also don't understand the lbs on springs. I would like to be able to ride a wheelie from dead stop, but as my digger is now I have to hit a knole to ride a wheelie.

---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------

the epi clutch part number is aw455750


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The EPI clutch kits are a general use kit for people that just want something more. They give you the RED secondary which is fine for 28s and up tires and mud and a set of lighter weights plus two primary springs depending on the kit. The first thing you or anyone must do when determining what's needed for stall is make sure without question, that the belt's deflection is set exactly in the preferred zone which is 22-24mm. NO guessing here. By the book exactly. Then you with the RED secondary in, decide if you want more or less stall and if you want it to shift-out slower or faster. Being able to wheelie right off the line with larger tires usually requires a little more stall then the stock springs but it also helps to be in as low a ratio as possible which is where the deflection comes into play. So..get the manual, do the checks and set it properly, then see what you feel it needs. Personally...I would put the stock 58gram weights back in and put the Pink Primary in, set the deflection to 22-23mm and you would be very happy. That's just my guess though.


----------

